# Digital photos for passport



## Diana Gin (Mar 18, 2015)

Hi I am looking for a place that does digital photos for NZ passports. I would like the area to in Kowloon Hong Kong. The one place I went to did not know how to do it.


Thanks for your help in this matter.


----------



## dorzzs (Jan 19, 2015)

Hi, you can try fotomax
FOTOMAX


----------



## tomnelvot (Apr 21, 2015)

definitely fotomax


----------

